# The Rose Upon the Altar" by Carl H. Claudy



## pointwithinacircle2 (Feb 4, 2016)

Perhaps my Googling skills are just too rusty.  I have been searching the internet for a copy of the play "The Rose Upon the Altar" by Carl H. Claudy.  I have been unable to locate either the text or a place where I can purchase the text.  If anyone has an idea of where to look for this I would appreciate a nudge in the right direction.  Thank you.


----------



## coachn (Feb 4, 2016)

https://books.google.com/books/about/A_Rose_Upon_the_Altar.html?id=W55HnQEACAAJ


http://www.msana.com/downloads/msaplays.pdf

Looks like it's out of print.


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 4, 2016)

Haunt used bookstores, you never know what you might run across.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Feb 5, 2016)

It's in an old book,long out of print, by Claudy, "Where Your Treasure Lies..."  It is hard to find.  I got my copy for around $3 on an Amazon search, from a book vendor who may not have really known what he had ;-)   Check eBay, Amazon, and AbeBooks, and you might get lucky.  I have a copy of mine scanned into PDF, to refer to,and try to preserve the old (paperback) book.


----------



## Pscyclepath (Feb 6, 2016)

Copies of the play can be purchased from the Masonic Services Association, the same worthy brethren who publish the Short Talk Bulletins.  I was turned on to the Claudy plays by one of my mentors about this time last year, went looking, and then stumbled across a copy of the original book in a google search.  $8 Paypal bucks later, it was mine.  I heartily recommend the collection, if you can find a copy...  there are many little lessons and blessings in this little volume, it's got a firm place in my Masonic education collection.  You might even recognize the origin of a few user names in this forum from the characters of Doric Lodge...


----------



## Canadian Paul (Feb 9, 2016)

I have seen that play acted here twice - once (with the necessary changes) with wives and friends present. It is definitely worth a lodge's time doing it!


----------



## flipster (Feb 10, 2016)

While doing some cleaning the other night, I found a framed poem by Kipling, Banquet Night.  About lodge night.


----------



## flipster (Feb 10, 2016)

We have a stage behind the west in our lodge room.  While not particularly large, it still has working foot lights.  We also have some of the original muslin painted back drops.  The lodge was a museum built in 1861.  Maybe this would be good for our lodge.  How many speaking parts?  How long is the play?


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for the replies.  I will contact MSANA to find out details for putting on this play.


----------



## Squire Bentley (Mar 1, 2016)

I have a copy of "A Rose Upon The Altar" as modified by "The Fellowship Players" to be performed before the public. I would gladly E-Mail it to you. That's why I am Squire Bentley - a major character in the play!


----------



## Crackers27 (May 2, 2016)

Would you email me the copy of Rose Upon the Alter, with thanks. incognito01@bell.net


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 24, 2016)

Interesting!


----------



## Bill Miller (Jan 12, 2017)

Squire Bentley said:


> I have a copy of "A Rose Upon The Altar" as modified by "The Fellowship Players" to be performed before the public. I would gladly E-Mail it to you. That's why I am Squire Bentley - a major character in the play!



Brother Bentley, is there anyway to get a copy of "A Rose Upon The Altar?" I would love to put this on at our lodge. If possible email to midlandlodge144@gmail.com. Thank you so much.


----------



## Emessay Mason (Apr 13, 2017)

All the Claudy plays plus two more are now available to order on the msana.com website including "Rose Upon the Altar." http://shopping.msana.com/productlist.php?category=8


----------



## Norski_406 (Apr 13, 2017)

Contacting a university library might be a good bet as well. I am a college student and I know our library carries a ton of texts that have been out of print for decades. *Sorry if this is repeated advice, I didn't read all the comments.*


----------



## Emessay Mason (Apr 14, 2017)

Norski_406 said:


> Contacting a university library might be a good bet as well. I am a college student and I know our library carries a ton of texts that have been out of print for decades. *Sorry if this is repeated advice, I didn't read all the comments.*


All the Claudy plays plus two more are now available to order on the msana.com website including "Rose Upon the Altar." http://shopping.msana.com/productlist.php?category=8


----------



## Emessay Mason (Apr 14, 2017)

Bill Miller said:


> Brother Bentley, is there anyway to get a copy of "A Rose Upon The Altar?" I would love to put this on at our lodge. If possible email to midlandlodge144@gmail.com. Thank you so much.


All the Claudy plays plus two more are now available to order on the msana.com website including "Rose Upon the Altar." http://shopping.msana.com/productlist.php?category=8


----------



## Michael J Williams (Oct 16, 2020)

Brother Bentley, is there any way to get a copy of "A Rose Upon The Altar?" This is a play my Mentor's father put on and he would like to have it and maybe pick up where his father left off. 
I would love to find a copy of the book to present to him, as well. Thank you


----------



## Winter (Oct 16, 2020)

Michael J Williams said:


> Brother Bentley, is there any way to get a copy of "A Rose Upon The Altar?" This is a play my Mentor's father put on and he would like to have it and maybe pick up where his father left off. Can you send it to [REDACTED]?
> I would love to find a copy of the book to present to him, as well. Thank you



Michael, I strongly advise against putting your email out there on posts. Less than savory characters could use it for malicious activities. Aave that for private messages. 

Also, make an introduction post in the new member area so we can get to know you.  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

